# Bertreten Verboten Schild



## vossi84 (29. Juni 2006)

Hall alle zusammen.

Ich brauche dringend Hilfe. Ich möchte gerne ein Betreten Verboten Schild erstellen, hab aber keine Ahnung wie. Es soll gelb sein und ein bisschen rostig. Kann mir jemand einen Denkanstoß geben


----------



## cmyk-vienna (29. Juni 2006)

1. Neues Bild, mit Gelb füllen.
2. Text draufschreiben
3. Aus dem Internet ein Rost-Tutorial (da gibts einige) raussuchen und auf die gelbe Fläche anwenden.
lg.


----------



## vossi84 (29. Juni 2006)

Danke schön, werd das mal probieren.

LG


----------

